# just wonderd what hobbies you all have



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

i collect dolls, mainly reborn dolls would be great to hear what you all do to relax or for fun i will try and get some pics up of my collection


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2010)

I collect candles and make up, im mad for it, i need a room for my make up on its own lol.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

you sounds as bad as me with the dolls i have a bunk bed so ican put some on the bottombunk and still have somewhere to sleep lol


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 24, 2010)

My hobby is trying to make it look like I'm working at 15:30pm.

Andy


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

andy that must keep you really busy lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Feigning doing something useful when I'm supposed to be. Beer, music and other things which I cannot recall immediately.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

each to there own


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2010)

I take photos and paint, I do lots of craft type stuff, needlepoint, tapestry, crochet and such. Is swimming a hobby? And I torment my brother, that's my favourite hobby.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

ohh sounds like you have fun  the brother thing i do too lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 24, 2010)

elijahfan said:


> i collect dolls, mainly reborn dolls would be great to hear what you all do to relax or for fun i will try and get some pics up of my collection



Coming on here since March ( hope that doesn't make me sound too sad)Sheena


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

thats not sad i am on a doll forum on there everyday lol


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 24, 2010)

elijahfan said:


> andy that must keep you really busy lol



Yep, I've been so busy doing that I managed to stretch it out to 18:00hrs!

In reality, though, other than the usual reading and listening to music type hobbies, I think that my work is my hobby. That may sound dull, but I actually quite enjoy it. 

I'm in IT, working for myself and with my brother-in-law providing bespoke IT software to small/medium sized manufacturing companies.

Andy


----------



## shirl (Aug 24, 2010)

*crafts!*

I enjoy doing lots of different crafts, long stitch tapesty, cross stitch, knitting etc., but making cards (recently made a friends wedding invites etc.) is the one that takes up most of my time.


----------



## katie (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm hobbies...  I used to do loads more than I do now, it's quite bad.

Now I do a bit of web design and blogging, but not much.  Obsessed with music and drinking too much, like Tom  Also started travelling, which I hope to carry on doing as soon as ive earnt enough money.

Used to fence, do karate and all sorts, but now I'm lazy! Need to get back on it really.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to admit to watching too much TV.

Yoga - I love it.

Em
x


----------



## Lauren (Aug 24, 2010)

Gym
Internet
Reading
Cross-stitching

Want to take up karate!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 24, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Gym
> Internet
> Reading
> Cross-stitching
> ...



Gym, Internet, Reading and Cross-stitching THAT bad eh? 

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 24, 2010)

I've become a bit of a gardener (more of an outside labourer really) and shed owner!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 25, 2010)

In the summer it's crown green bowling, through winter usual footbal and snooker.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 25, 2010)

wow you are all busy 

my dolls keep me going  i allso play pool i am the mascot for a team coz i'm not good enough to play lol but we do all play when the match is over


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 25, 2010)

Running/gym
Cornet player in brass band

Richard


----------



## NiVZ (Aug 25, 2010)

My hobbies are:

Martial Arts (got Bo Dan Black Belt in Choi Kwang Do and 1st Dan Black Belt in Soo Yang Do)
Taking photos
Photo/Video editing
Walking / Going to swing park with kids
Running (occasional 10K for Charity)
Playing Xbox360 / PC / Wii games
Fixing families broken computers (occupational hazzard) 

NiVZ


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> My hobbies are:
> 
> Martial Arts (got Bo Dan Black Belt in Choi Kwang Do and 1st Dan Black Belt in Soo Yang Do)
> Taking photos
> ...



Much is similar apart from the funny sounding martial arts and I am a PS3 man......


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 25, 2010)

Mostly crochet and quilting. I even make a bit of money out of it, the best type of hobby!

My profile pic is one of my creations


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 27, 2010)

aww your really good you can make money if you make outfits for dolls and pur them on ebay under reborn outfit people love to dress there dolls in hand made clothes


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

My hobby is kickboxing...love it and on my way to my black....well that was until i have just found out i was preggers  
I will definitely be back on the case as and when though..!

I think i will be taking up knitting and the like in the meantime... 

Bernie xx


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 30, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> My hobby is kickboxing...love it and on my way to my black....well that was until i have just found out i was preggers
> I will definitely be back on the case as and when though..!
> 
> I think i will be taking up knitting and the like in the meantime...
> ...



Is it possible to knit a pair of boxing gloves?

Andy "whistles innocently" HB


----------



## thedame (Aug 30, 2010)

I see we have some IT buffs in here- can spending far too much time in front of a computer be called a hobby - I call it second only to oxygen as a vital need in my life

My trouble is I was born too late- home PCs were not really around much when I moved out from Mum & Dad's and into my own place - had to make do with one of those black and white bat and ball jobbies which you attached to your TV. Amazing how much fun we all had with that. Oh the good old days!

These days, I poke and potter around our home computers, surf, do the odd web site, fix bits and relax on Farmville when not on the forums. No muddy shoes to clean off


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Is it possible to knit a pair of boxing gloves?
> 
> Andy "whistles innocently" HB



You know what that could be a plan.... 

Bernie xx


----------



## ladyengineer (Aug 30, 2010)

Crafts - Card Making, Leaning to knit, Jewellery making (starting a night class soon)

Genealogy - This is the back burner one that I want to get back to when I have the time!

TV - Dexter, Criminal Minds, Greys Anatomy, Big Bang Theory ... and my guilty secret "Next top Model"

Studying - Getting close to completing an OU degree - gets in the way of the rest


----------



## Lolavegas (Aug 31, 2010)

I adore interior design...my house looks like a mad Victorian old woman lives with Marc Bolan!!  Just started subversive cross stitching which I'm hoping to sell on Etsy...reading, HAVE to have a book!  I like to make all my own cleaning products and skincare stuff...doesn't always work, also just beginning to make candles and jewellery.

Also too much telly - but it makes me happy so I don't care!


----------



## Curdster (Sep 1, 2010)

In order of preference!

Skiving
Skiing
Sailing
Sports car driving
Motorsports (active, watching and marshalling)
Mountain Biking
Music
Serious DIY (new bathrooms etc)


----------



## RachelT (Sep 1, 2010)

Reading a lot....just about anything really
Playing computer games (also a PS3 person, also Nintendo DS)
Drawing and craft stuff- recently mostly jewellery making, but has some cross stich on the go as well
Genealogy-also on a back burner, mostly coz i can't be bothered to travel to Sheppy...
I also like watching geeky stuff on the TV, but it's all a bit of a quiet time at the moment on the box, i'm waiting for more Spooks and Dr Who


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

My hobbies are pilates and swimming


----------

